# Springtime in the Ozarks Festival and Swap Meet  5/17/2015



## Big Ape (Apr 27, 2015)

LOCATION
Peddlers Bicycle Museum
321 E. Commercial St.
Springfield, MO. 

A great little get together! James Allen's museum is worth the trip alone! Lots of great high wheelers, some lamplighter "tall" bikes, a unique R/R bike. I doubt there will be any snow in the forecast this year! One day only, hours 7 AM to 3 PM







Big Ape


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2015)

Going to try and make it this year. Great event I'm told. Rob.


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 28, 2015)

The word has been very lacking in announcing this meet. This is the 20th year for the meet!  very little seem to know about it???? I remember when this was such a great meet and always came home with more than I took. It's been called Springtime in the Ozarks. Thank you for your efforts and having the meet.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 28, 2015)

This is an event for the Midwest Vintage bicycle fan you will not want to miss.  Yes, James Allen's museum is worth the trip alone, plus the swap is always good.  10~18 Kustoms, Danger Cycles, and the rest of the KC gang will be there again this year.


----------



## Big Ape (May 13, 2015)

Just a bump......only a few days away!


----------



## rollfaster (May 13, 2015)

Big Ape said:


> Just a bump......only a few days away!




I'm bummed because I can't attend. Due to time constraints and obligations. Should be great.


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> I'm bummed because I can't attend. Due to time constraints and obligations. Should be great.




All of those obligations have gone away. I'll be there. See ya Sunday.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 14, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> The word has been very lacking in announcing this meet. This is the 20th year for the meet!  very little seem to know about it???? I remember when this was such a great meet and always came home with more than I took. It's been called Springtime in the Ozarks. Thank you for your efforts and having the meet.



 heck the word didn't get out much 20 year and forward too because, I lived not but 60 mile from Springfield just 5 year ago, and nebber even heard of a single collector, museum er nuttin til now..

Disclaimer: life in the Ozarks has a tendency to restrict your travel ranges as, it can be so slow, 60 miles might as well be china.


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2015)

Yep, we only have a handful of events in the Missouri, illinios and Kansas area to look forward to. Any time we hear of an event like this it's a must to attend.


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2015)

*Springtime in the ozarks*

Was a good turnout for the swap today at James Allen's peddlers museum. James is a great guy and his museum and collection of bicycles are top notch. Talked to a few cabers here today. Will post pics of my finds tomorrow. Rob.


----------



## ZOOK (May 18, 2015)

Great turn out. Good finds. rain stopped at 7:00


----------

